# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Downhill Weltmeisterschaften 2013 Pietermaritzburg

## noox

Weltmeisterschaften in Petermaritzburg Live ab 14:00 auf redbull.com/bike:

www.redbull.com/at/de/bike/st...ships-downhill

Live-Chatten mit Downhill-Rangers-Mitglieder: https://downhill-rangers.com/livechat/

UCI-Live Timing: www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MenuId=MTU0MjY

----------


## noox

Die Bikes (Dirt.TV). Graves fährt mit dem Yeti SB66 Enduro. Mitch Ropelato mit dem 29er Enduro. 



dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-pm...ent-bikes.html

Fährt da Steve Smith da 650b Laufräder in einem 160 mm Rahmen mit einer Boxxer? Federwegsreduziert?


Ende der Downhill-Bikes? Schnellster im Training 650b Steve Smith, zweiter 29er Mitch Ropelato ...

Und Stahlfeder-Dämpfer sieht man bei den Top-Fahrern kaum mehr...

----------


## noox

Fotos der Fahrer und Bikes auf pinkbike.com (Mani Gruber wurde mit David Trummer verwechselt):

www.pinkbike.com/news/World-C...-Profiles.html

----------


## noox

Dirt.TV von Seeding Run:




dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-wo...ssion-pmb.html

----------


## bausetom

hannes hast du iwo an link zu ana startlisten?  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Uuups. net gesehen. Oben beim Live-Timing wär einer gewesen. Wobei die Seite bei einigen Browsern net geht. 

www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...MenuId=MTU0MjY

----------


## noox

Ergebnisse Herren:



 [Galerie]
								


Steve Smith erste Kurve raus. Ich glaub Mitch Ropelato auch. Hart und Gwinn auch mit Problemen im oberen Abschnitt. Hill hatte unten einen High-Speed-Crash.


Graves war mit Enduro unterwegs. Sonst sind die Top-Fahrer vom Seeding-Run mit den Nicht-Downhill-Bikes bzw. großen Laufrädern ausgeschieden. Graves und Beer haben vorne mitgemischt.

----------


## Sethimus

> Fährt da Steve Smith da 650b Laufräder in einem 160 mm Rahmen mit einer Boxxer? Federwegsreduziert?


hast du die letzten tage unter einem stein verbracht?

----------


## klamsi

War gscheid spannend mim Graves, Hannah und Minnar - sehr feines Podium! Von den dreien hätt sichs jeder Verdient!

Und was jetzt wohl eindeutig ist: 26" rules! 27,5" und 29er brauch ma wohl nimmer, da hauts an blos in da ersten kurven hin!  :Twisted:   :Tongue: 

 :Wink:

----------


## noox

> hast du die letzten tage unter einem stein verbracht?


Ich hab mich tatsächlich erst heute ab 13:00 mit den Worlds beschäftigt...

Ich war Biken und Bike-Schrauben. Keine Zeit für Internet... Mich feit diese ganze Bike-Schrauberei schon so an ... aber ohne Schrauben kein Biken. Ich such ma a anderes Hobby.

----------


## Tyrolens

Verschieb mal deine Prioritäten in Richtung Haltbarkeit.  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

> Verschieb mal deine Prioritäten in Richtung Haltbarkeit.


jop, ziemlich praktisch sowas

----------


## noox

> jop, ziemlich praktisch sowas


Sorry, für OT. Es waren halt doch schon >70 Tage am Bike heuer. Also jeden 2,5. Tag seit März. Wartung nach dem Bike-Urlaub stand am Programm. Auch Laufräder, etc. Außerdem will ich endlich rausfinden, warum meine XX1 Schaltung einfach keine wirklich gute Schaltperformance hat...

----------


## Tyrolens

Im IBC-Forum hat einer auf eine 11-fach Dura Ace Kette gewechselt. Soll nun viel schöner laufen.

----------


## bighit75

mit an enduro auf Platz 3 is auch nicht ohne

----------


## Sethimus

> Sorry, für OT. Es waren halt doch schon >70 Tage am Bike heuer. Also jeden 2,5. Tag seit März. Wartung nach dem Bike-Urlaub stand am Programm. Auch Laufräder, etc. Außerdem will ich endlich rausfinden, warum meine XX1 Schaltung einfach keine wirklich gute Schaltperformance hat...


ding die ich in 3 jahren am knolly gemacht hab:

2x oelwechsel gabel
1x avalance cartridge eingebaut
1x gabel neu gefettet
1x daempfer ausgebaut und zum service geschickt
1x alu pins an den pedalen gegen stahl getauscht

dazu noch bremsbelaege tauschen und kette fetten, demnaechst steht ein rebuild der superstar pedale an da eins langsam echt ausgeleiert ist

diesen sommer das erste mal probs mit dem lrs bekommen, insgesamt 5 cx rays gebrochen (ka wieso, keinen ast etc reinbekommen)
geht das hr halt zurueck zu light-wolf, fuer was hat man 5 jahre garantie gegen speichenbruch

done

----------


## noox

Bei meinem alten V10 habe ich auch mal 2 Jahre lang gar nix gemacht. Ich hab auch in 17 Jahren nie eine Speiche gerissen. Heuer schon 3 (+ 2 am Uralt-XC-Hardtail). 

Heuer hab ich halt echt Pech...

----------

